# Best Material for a Router Pattern Bit



## dw85745 (Aug 9, 2014)

I need to cut an oval with a router.
I was going to use 1/4 plywood (had it sitting around) but was concerned that if the bit roller got off the edge accidently, I would ruin my cut.

What materials do most use for making router patterns?


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

1/4 ply should work just great. I usually use whatever I have around. Usually ply or mdf in 1/4 or 1/2" flavors.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

dw85745 said:


> I need to cut an oval with a router.
> I was going to use 1/4 plywood (had it sitting around) but was concerned that if the bit roller got off the edge accidently, I would ruin my cut.
> 
> What materials do most use for making router patterns?


IMHO, 1/4" is a little thin for a pattern bit unless you have a bit with a very short cutting length... Don't forget that with a pattern bit the entire cutting length needs to be exposed for the bearing to be able to control the cut. 1/4" works well with guide bushings provided you have some short barrel bushings, you just need to adjust the size of the template/pattern to accommodate the bit/bushing offset. :smile:


----------



## dw85745 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks guys.



> IMHO, 1/4" is a little thin for a pattern bit


That echos my concern that in order to get the bearing as low as possible on the 1/4 pattern that
the cutter may not impact the material and by raising the bit the roller may run high and go off the pattern.

I guess most use what material they have laying around for patterns.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Have made patterns from 2 pieces of left-over 1/4" ply clamped together without a problem. Be safe.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

1/2" Baltic birch ply with a bottom mounted bearing flush trim bit, and mostly on a router table.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes a bearing will eat into the pattern if you hit a soft spot or put too much pressure on the router. Personally I would rather cut the hole with a template guide using 1/2" to 3/4" plywood.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

1/4" thick ply is adequate for a collar or pattern bit, bit dicey if you are using a flush trim bit.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have run into problems using 1/4". I use 1/2" now.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just like said above, 1/4 inch has ruined at least one of my pattern making attempts. I use 1/2 MDF most of the time because I have it available.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've used 1/4" ply mostly. If you are careful about setting the bearing depth, you should have no problem. Most bearings are only 1/4" thickness anyway, so if you have most of the bearing on the 1/4" ply, it's not going to jump on you. But make sure there are no voids in the ply. If there are, putty and sand them first before running a pattern bit across it. A void will certainly screw up your cut. And sand the pattern smooth before using it. The problem with thicker pattern stock is that it's more difficult to get the shape exactly right.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

I use mdf 1/2 or 3/4, what ever scraps I have laying around that are big enough for the jig....


----------

